# Boggs Creek closed



## Dan the Man (Jun 11, 2011)

I know that Boggs Creek was closed (until further notice) due to downed trees & tornado damage a month ago. but does anyone know if or when it will reopen?  any Lumpkin county locals with info?

With even one stream closure up in that area it puts such a strain on all the other streams with the spring/summer crowds. So I'm hoping they clear it up and reopen soon.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 11, 2011)

Last I spoke with the local warden it could be a while....... here is the NFS statement.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...lerts&ttype=alerts&pname=Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest- Alerts & Notices


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 6, 2011)

*Boggs - any new updates on reopening?*

OK, so it's been 4 months... anyone hear any updates or plans to re-open Boggs Creek?

A timber company could have come in and clear-cut the entire Boggs Creek area by now... 

What's the hold up? 

This document (from June 23) shows there was a rather immediate push to salvage, clean up and re-open the campground.  

http://www.fs.fed.us/nepa/fs-usda-pop.php/fs-usda-pop.php?project=36061

But I've seen or heard no updates since?

Anyone in the local area with more info?


----------



## fishinbub (Sep 6, 2011)

Still closed when I drove by there weekend before last...


----------



## Blast (Sep 6, 2011)

I live a few miles from there and it is still closed. I don't know when they plan on opening it.


----------



## mjarboe (Nov 13, 2011)

Went by today and it is closed?!  Any news would be great


----------



## spaz1 (Nov 15, 2011)

*re-boggs creek*

The last thing ,i was told it will be the summer of 2012 before it is re-opened...


----------



## Dan the Man (Nov 16, 2011)

Well thanks for the news... not exactly good news but hopefully it will be in time for the opening of trout season!


----------



## j_seph (Nov 16, 2011)

Dan the Man said:


> Well thanks for the news... not exactly good news but hopefully it will be in time for the opening of trout season!


Not good news for us deer hunters


----------



## Dan the Man (Nov 20, 2011)

*???*



j_seph said:


> Not good news for us deer hunters



What would the re-opening of Boggs Creek campground  next summer have to do with Deer hunting?  

I wasn't aware you could hunt within U.S. National Forest campsites?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 20, 2011)

Dan the Man said:


> What would the re-opening of Boggs Creek campground  next summer have to do with Deer hunting?
> 
> I wasn't aware you could hunt within U.S. National Forest campsites?



Nothing, but it has a lot to do with the those who enjoy hunting on the WMA during the managed deer hunts..... Last I checked the WMA was there long before those campsites were and I have lived here my entire life.


----------



## Dan the Man (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nothing, but it has a lot to do with the those who enjoy hunting on the WMA during the managed deer hunts..... Last I checked the WMA was there long before those campsites were and I have lived here my entire life.



Ahh... Makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.  I didn't know they did managed hunts in that area. Where is the WMA in that area? Did the storms have a big impact on deer hunting in general in the area? I would imagine the downed timber might have impeded quite a few of the 4 wheeler trails, etc...

And frankly I'm with you on the campsite thing... I remember when places like that were just a dirt road in the woods. I'm getting a little tired of all these "managed" campsite areas. They keep getting more and more elaborate and the prices keep going up on overnight camping. I spent a weekend @ Sarah's Creek in Rabun county recently and the camp fee is now $10.00 a night.  How long before it will be cheaper to just get a hotel in Clayton for the night, and take a drive through the woods during the day???  They have literally built stone structure outhouses and poured concrete pads with "handicap parking" beside them (2 miles back in the woods, mind you). They've built bridges over the creeks and made it so "accessible" that you can now drive a Prius all the way back to the furthest campsites!  they set up these gravel squares and demand that you put your tent within the square and use only the supplied metal fire ring for campfires. Which reduces the experience of camping to something similar to sleeping on your driveway and having a campfire in your charcoal grill.

And if you ask me they are "over-managed"!  I was at Boggs recently with 2 buddies who had both driven up to camp & fish. When we came back from fishing, my buddy had been given a ticket on his truck for not having it parked on the gravel "driveway" leading to the campsite!  Talk about ridiculous!  

I can only imagine that for the folks who have lived in these areas their entire life and considered those back roads their stomping ground... this kind of over development and over-management of federal forest land must be extremely frustrating. I drive up from lawrenceville about a dozen times a year to various places in north GA just to camp & fish & generally "get away from it all" and it's really begun to get under my skin!

Apologies for the long rant.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Dan the Man said:


> Ahh... Makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.  I didn't know they did managed hunts in that area. Where is the WMA in that area? Did the storms have a big impact on deer hunting in general in the area? I would imagine the downed timber might have impeded quite a few of the 4 wheeler trails, etc...
> 
> And frankly I'm with you on the campsite thing... I remember when places like that were just a dirt road in the woods. I'm getting a little tired of all these "managed" campsite areas. They keep getting more and more elaborate and the prices keep going up on overnight camping. I spent a weekend @ Sarah's Creek in Rabun county recently and the camp fee is now $10.00 a night.  How long before it will be cheaper to just get a hotel in Clayton for the night, and take a drive through the woods during the day???  They have literally built stone structure outhouses and poured concrete pads with "handicap parking" beside them (2 miles back in the woods, mind you). They've built bridges over the creeks and made it so "accessible" that you can now drive a Prius all the way back to the furthest campsites!  they set up these gravel squares and demand that you put your tent within the square and use only the supplied metal fire ring for campfires. Which reduces the experience of camping to something similar to sleeping on your driveway and having a campfire in your charcoal grill.
> 
> ...




The entire area around Boggs Creek is on the Chestatee WMA. The area has been closed since the storms. The deer hunting is not the greatest, but there are is very good bear hunting in the area. Not saying there are not deer there because there are, but it is some of the toughest hunting in GA. As for four wheelers they are not allowed on the National Forest or any of the mountain WMA's. The ONLY place you can legally ride a atv is a designated OHV riding area and/or private land that you have permission to be on. The developed camping areas keep getting more elaborate, last I checked we have quite a few State Parks in the area. I'm all for folks enjoying the resources, but enough building junk...IMO


----------



## j_seph (Nov 23, 2011)

That road closes a lot of access to a lot of land


----------

